# G15 "draw" driver



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2012)

Well it looks like I'm not going to become a Titleist Tart so back to Ebay for a possible trial...

Currently hit my 12 degree nicely but with a high ball flight which kills me into the headwind and my two toughest holes are our 8th and 17th which are into the prevailing wind, long (ish) and with a ditch across the fariway to contend with.

Have spied a 10.5 degree G15 draw version on Ebay at a good price. A price which I reckon I could sell it for if I don't get on with it. Happy enough to give the 10.5 a trial and it's in my shaft spec but not sure quite what the draw effect will have. I'm guessing the face is slightly closed/offset?? Or is the weighting in the head slightly different? My stock shot shape is straight or a very soft draw with the occasional high fade which keems me just slightly doubting where to aim!

Anyone tried the draw version of the Ping drivers? Thoughts? Opinions??


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 11, 2012)

Is the G15 draw similar to the K15?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			Is the G15 draw similar to the K15?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure. Have looked at the K15 but think it's a higher spinning driver and not sure that's what I need...


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry to be one of those people who say "speak to your pro" but your pro is a Ping fitter and knows your game. I personally cringe when I think of a draw driver and if you hit a strate shot it does not sound like you need that sort of help!

Sorry not much help but you maybe talking yourself into something that is for a lower standard of golfer than you or one who has a slice.

What was the .... I was going to say foret into Titleist but I realise what your talking about now. (sad face!)


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Sorry to be one of those people who say "speak to your pro" but your pro is a Ping fitter and knows your game. I personally cringe when I think of a draw driver and if you hit a strate shot it does not sound like you need that sort of help!

Sorry not much help but you maybe talking yourself into something that is for a lower standard of golfer than you or one who has a slice.

What was the .... I was going to say foret into Titleist but I realise what your talking about now. (sad face!)
		
Click to expand...

Fair points Alex and I'm probably dabbling where I shouldn't. We did try a G20 in the 10.5 degree and also in the 10.5 with a regular shaft some time back. End result was a slightly lower ball flight and increased distance but not enough to make the change at that stage. It could be time for another look with my coach and decide from there...


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 11, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Fair points Alex and I'm probably dabbling where I shouldn't. We did try a G20 in the 10.5 degree and also in the 10.5 with a regular shaft some time back. End result was a slightly lower ball flight and increased distance but not enough to make the change at that stage. It could be time for another look with my coach and decide from there...
		
Click to expand...


I get the feeling that this is a shaft thing and maybe not a loft thing, or maybe both... how long since you were shaft fitted? are you playing better now than you were then?


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 11, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I get the feeling that this is a shaft thing and maybe not a loft thing, or maybe both... how long since you were shaft fitted? are you playing better now than you were then?
		
Click to expand...

My G15 was pre the launch monitor thingy so a trial and error on the range (changed from a Rhapsody 14 degree with Ladies Soft Reg - bit lighter than the mens soft reg). We tried the G20's on the monitor compared to mine about 6 months ago I think. Paul felt it was more a "not now" rather than "not ever" in terms of a change in shaft/loft or both. My swing is still developing and finally getting to grips with a straighter left arm and shorter (full not over) swing so could be time to revisit things. I am getting a bit more consistency and distance with the shorter swing which feels more from the ball really pinging (excuse the pun) off the clubface than shot shape. Still on the high side trajectory wise but more penetrating. I like the height and would take that over that flat skiddy efforts of many I see on the tee but do lose distance into the wind.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 30, 2012)

I just started using the G15 draw driver, 10.5 degree loft, regular flex and so far, so food. It has eliminated the fade that had always plagued me off the tee. I hit more fairways and if I miss, I pull left. I have only hit one drive to the right since using it. It is different that the K15, which I think is more forgiving club, (although I have never used a K15 driver, just a K15 5 wood and 7 wood. Love them both). The G15 took a bit of practice to eliminate pulls, but I am quite happy with it. After all those years of fades and slices, I'd rather have a pull.


----------



## Wolfman (Sep 30, 2012)

I have the Cobra AMP set closed ( DRAW ) and this has reduced my slice a bit

However at the range today using my old Ping G2 and correct downswing i was hitting it very straight with a standard driver


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't quite get this 'Draw' versus straight driver business as being anything but some marketing - and a bit of confidence (not trick). I can see how the designs are sound - weight bias toward the heel means toe should come around relatively quicker, or offset head meaning head has turned a tiny bit more before impact.

These effects might make 5-10 yards of difference, but ain't going to eliminate the swing attributes that cause slices.

As for the height issue, I'd suggest that living with it is more worthwhile/less destructive than changing Drivers. Losing some distance on a couple of holes doesn't seem too much of a loss if the Driver is working well on the other holes - and getting benefit downwind. That was certainly the view I took after trying, unsuccessfully, to keep my 'too high' flight down on links courses. 

And something I've learned quite recently, though suspected for a long time, is that the view from the hitter's perspective is quite different from the 'real world' and seems significantly higher. My 'too high' flight has been described as 'the lowest of anyone I've seen' by a mate.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			I don't quite get this 'Draw' versus straight driver business as being anything but some marketing - and a bit of confidence (not trick). I can see how the designs are sound - weight bias toward the heel means toe should come around relatively quicker, or offset head meaning head has turned a tiny bit more before impact.

These effects might make 5-10 yards of difference, but ain't going to eliminate the swing attributes that cause slices.

As for the height issue, I'd suggest that living with it is more worthwhile/less destructive than changing Drivers. Losing some distance on a couple of holes doesn't seem too much of a loss if the Driver is working well on the other holes - and getting benefit downwind. That was certainly the view I took after trying, unsuccessfully, to keep my 'too high' flight down on links courses. 

And something I've learned quite recently, though suspected for a long time, is that the view from the hitter's perspective is quite different from the 'real world' and seems significantly higher. My 'too high' flight has been described as 'the lowest of anyone I've seen' by a mate.
		
Click to expand...

i went from a 12 degree driver to 10.5 and  im hitting it lower and getting the extra distance.


----------

